# JSP->Servlet->Programm (Ausführung) -> Servlet -&gt



## Andron (13. Nov 2006)

Hallo,
die Überschrift mag ein wenig verwirrend zu sein.
Ich erläutere das kurz.
Auf der Seite, die mit JSP generiert wurde, kann der User auf ein icon klicken. Danach werden bestimmte Informationen an ein Servlet übergeben. Servlet startet die Ausführung der Anweisung (als Thread). Der User bekommt diesselbe Seite wieder, aber die Icons sind ausgegraut (man kann nicht drauf klicken) und zwar so lange, bis der Thread mit der Ausführung fertig ist. Danach sollte die Seite bei dem User aktualisiert werden mit der Meldung "Prozess ist zu Ende" oder so und die Icons wieder anklickbar dargestellt werden.

Im Moment löse ich das Problem dadurch, dass der User auf ein Link klicken muss um zu erfahren, ob der Prozess noch läuft oder nicht. Falls der Prozess nicht mehr läuft, werden normale "anklickbare" Icons angezeigt.

Meine Frage ist, wie löse ich das Problem ? 
Der Servlet soll die Jsp mit neuen aktuellen Inhalten (anklickbare Links) an den User schicken, wenn der Thread fertig ist.

Ich hoffe, ich habe mein Problem verständlich formuliert.

Danke für Ratschläge und Tipps.


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2006)

mit JavaScript eine feste Zeit warten, z.B. 5 sek,

begrenzt mit HTML oder JavaScript,
besser mit AJAX nach gewisser Zeit einen Reload der Seite ausführen 
bzw. nur beim Server anfragen ob fertig und dann einen kleinen Teil der Seite ändern,

dass der Servlet noch mal was an den Browser hinterherschickt halte ich für undenkbar


----------



## Andron (13. Nov 2006)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit JavaScript eine feste Zeit warten, z.B. 5 sek,
> 
> begrenzt mit HTML oder JavaScript,
> besser mit AJAX nach gewisser Zeit einen Reload der Seite ausführen
> ...




Falls der Prozess länger als 5 min. braucht, wird die Seite trotzdem jede 5 sek. aktualisiert. Das kann ziemlich lästig sein. 
Es muss ja irgendeine Möglichkeit geben das zu realisieren.


----------

